# Sourcing 'Cordette' Strap for Tiny Cocktail Watch?



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Apologies if this is not the correct forum for this... But I figured it is at least tangentially relevant because 'Ladies' watches.

I have a tiny (15mm square) 1940s-ish Longines cocktail watch. It is currently retrofitted with a generic chainlink bracelet and this is driving me up the wall because the proportions and the overall aesthetics aren't quite right. I want a nice, 'correct-looking' strap for this watch because it has sentimental value.

So this year I finally decided to look into getting a proper strap. I discovered cordette straps and purchased a few that looked period-correct. Alas the straps are too thick to fit into the openings (they are not lugs exactly, but literally a hole at each end of the watch, and are tiny), and generally look too thick for the style and size of my watch.

Can anybody recommend a source for extremely thin, delicate, cordette-style straps for diminutive cocktail watches? Or else a strap maker (in continental Europe or UK) who is able to make them? (These straps require different materials &hardware than ordinary watch straps, so the makers I have approached so far are uncertain they are equipped for the task.)

Profuse thanks in advance for any info or ideas!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Here is my suggestion.

Jewelers make things. If you visit a jeweler or watch
shop that does service they might be able to make or 
suggest an adapter that connects your watch case to 
the strap you have.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

That was my first thought as well. We live in a remote area not exactly teeming with jewellers, but I did visit all the local ones. Funny enough, most of them wanted nothing to do with my watch and suggested I buy a nice new one instead of bothering with the crusty old thing I brought, which doesn’t even run on batteries!  Finally one jeweller relented, which is how I ended up with the chainlink bracelet. In fairness it’s not terrible, just does not feel entirely ‘right’ for this watch.

The cordette straps I tried are too hefty aesthetically, so even with adapters they don’t look right and sort of overpower the actual watch if you see what I mean.

Until I can find a better solution, I am thinking of making a strap using organza ribbon, simply tying it in a secure bow at the underside of my wrist.

But if I could find a source/ maker of a proper cocktail watch strap with teeny dimensions, that would be ideal.



rationaltime said:


> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> Jewelers make things. If you visit a jeweler or watch
> shop that does service they might be able to make or
> ...


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Could you post a photo of the watch, with the attachment points, as well as the cordette straps, so we can get a better idea of what you're looking for?


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

This probably sounds unduly paranoid, but I am hesitant to post photos of my watches; they are unusual &distinct and might identify me across other platforms. I hope that's not perceived as offensive; I just need to consider the privacy aspect of things a bit before I go for it.

But to make this less abstract, here is a Photo From the Internet of a very similarly shaped watch to mine (different brand but same era). The lugs on mine feature the same single through-hole design that you can see here. The opening diameter is just over 2mm, and the watch itself is 15mm sq, excluding crown or lugs.










The straps I've tried are similar to these styles. I no longer have them in my possession, but they measured 8-10mm across at the widest parts, and the buckles were 10mm (which looked absolutely overpowering compared to the watch itself). So I am hoping to find something similar in style but thinner, with perhaps 6mm buckles.

My actual watch is more interestingly decorated than the one in the photo, and looks more strikingly art-deco. But it is nothing special by objective/ collector standards, so I know all this hand-wringing over the 'right' strap might seem like a lot of unnecessary hassle to go through! But the watch has sentimental value, so feels worth it to me. I would especially love a custom made strap in a more interesting colour than black.






KCZ said:


> Could you post a photo of the watch, with the attachment points, as well as the cordette straps, so we can get a better idea of what you're looking for?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

You're looking for something like this, right? If so, your best bet might to be auction sites for the model with the hardware you like then go after the cordage to replace the original.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Oh. Hmmmm! I hadn't considered cannibalising hardware.
Thank you! This should keep me occupied for a while 




Ginseng108 said:


> You're looking for something like this, right? If so, your best bet might to be auction sites for the model with the hardware you like then go after the cordage to replace the original.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Waltham, Gruen, Hamilton, Bulova, and others made tiny watches of this type with various cords, chains, and link bracelets. The intact watches can be pricey, but you can often find them in non-working condition and being sold for parts fairly inexpensively. Hamilton still makes the Lady Hamilton, and you could try contacting your nearest dealer to see if you can buy a replacement strap separately. American Classic Lady Hamilton Vintage Quartz | H31271113


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

KCZ said:


> Waltham, Gruen, Hamilton, Bulova, and others made tiny watches of this type with various cords, chains, and link bracelets. The intact watches can be pricey, but you can often find them in non-working condition and being sold for parts fairly inexpensively. Hamilton still makes the Lady Hamilton, and you could try contacting your nearest dealer to see if you can buy a replacement strap separately. American Classic Lady Hamilton Vintage Quartz | H31271113


Yup. I am coming to terms with the reality that this is the way to go. Hamilton is fairly uncommon here, but Gruen, Bulova, Elgin, and the like pop up all the time in various states of disrepair at low prices. I will keep an eye out.

Interestingly, I've just come across a listing that illustrates pretty well what I mean; screenshot below. It's a Tutor of similar dimensions to my Longines and the seller fitted it with an aftermarket cordette strap. Yes, technically the strap fits. But the proportions IMO are off; it is too much strap for the watch!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Another idea might be to find a silver or stainless link bracelet of the right size, and have a local jeweler fit it to the watch.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I wrote a reply and then I realized my reading comprehension was not too good. I wonder if you could buy narrower cordette to use with the clasps that came with the other bands. Chinese knotting cord works great; not sure what standard diameters it comes in. I would email or call Esslinger.com to see if they could help you. They’re stand-up people who are very knowledgeable. Hope this helps. I love to see the little old watches worn again. I have a lot that I’ve put on new, authentic, straps!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

P.S. I have a lot of tiny watches and my Esslinger cordette straps usually fit. You can go to the Esslinger website and search under “estate watch band” and their choices will pop up. I keep them on hand, and I also have a reel of extra knotting cord in case I trim the cordette wrong and have to start over. They also have instructional videos which have saved me from myself a few times.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Just don't accidentally source a cord_ite_ strap.

That could be bad.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

KCZ said:


> Another idea might be to find a silver or stainless link bracelet of the right size, and have a local jeweler fit it to the watch.


That's what it is fitted with at the moment (sorry if my posts are confusing and don't make this clear!). I went to a jeweller and did exactly that. So the watch is currently fitted with a gold plated chainlink bracelet. It looks all right, just not ideal or period-correct. And also the balance is a bit off, so the watch constantly wants to rotate to the underside of my wrist. But it's been a workable interim solution for the past 3 years.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

TempusHertz said:


> Just don't accidentally source a cord_ite_ strap.
> 
> That could be bad.


An easy mistake to make for sure!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> P.S. I have a lot of tiny watches and my Esslinger cordette straps usually fit. You can go to the Esslinger website and search under “estate watch band” and their choices will pop up. I keep them on hand, and I also have a reel of extra knotting cord in case I trim the cordette wrong and have to start over. They also have instructional videos which have saved me from myself a few times.


Ah brilliant - these could work!

I've found the gold-plated version of the one you originally linked to (my watch is GP) and the cords are 2mm in diameter, which should just about squeeze into the lug openings. And even if it doesn't, I am not opposed to using the adaptors, as long as the proportions look right - which it seems these might do.

As you suggest, I might ring them to discuss my specific watch. 

Thank you!

{PS: Majorly intrigued now about your stockpile of tiny watches!}


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope they do work! That type of cord comes in lots of widths and colors, and it’s nylon cord like the Esslinger bands ship with:

Pretty nylon cord

When you trim it you have to melt the pointy ends with a lighter so they will not fray. Otherwise fitting them into the grooves on the clasp piece is very bothersome to do. (There’s a good Esslinger vid about that, LMK if you cannot find.)

Let me see if I can find pics of my little mid-century friends to share!



GlasIsGreen said:


> Ah brilliant - these could work!
> 
> I've found the gold-plated version of the one you originally linked to (my watch is GP) and the cords are 2mm in diameter, which should just about squeeze into the lug openings. And even if it doesn't, I am not opposed to using the adaptors, as long as the proportions look right - which it seems these might do.
> 
> ...


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I love Hamiltons, in case you can’t tell. I’m about to put the yellow gold-filled one (c. 1937) on a cordette band. I have metal sensitivities, so the cordettes from Esslinger are a great option for me. Will cross fingers that you’ll be wearing your Longines on a spiffy cordette soon.

In pic 1 the metal rings on the cordette band slipped, but then I flattened them (very gently) with pliers so they would stay in place.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> I love Hamiltons, in case you can’t tell. I’m about to put the yellow gold-filled one (c. 1937) on a cordette band. I have metal sensitivities, so the cordettes from Esslinger are a great option for me. Will cross fingers that you’ll be wearing your Longines on a spiffy cordette soon.
> 
> In pic 1 the metal rings on the cordette band slipped, but then I flattened them (very gently) with pliers so they would stay in place.


Gosh, this opens up a whole new world. I didn't know to search for 'Chinese knotting cord' so was getting frustrated buying various cords that were too thick. This stuff measures just right!

Thanks for sharing the photos! Yes, this is what the Longines wants!

And just so I understand correctly: Are you saying the hardware on those Esslinger straps opens up sufficiently easily, so as to replace the original cords with the Chinese knotting cord in a colour of one's choice? (I am thinking the answer might be in the video, but alas my internet is not cooperating.)

Oh and understood re singing the endings; I work with fibre so that doesn't phase me. Pliers and me though... have a bit of a dodgy history!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, that’s exactly it. They sell complete bands, i.e., lengths of cord with the hardware included, (2 part clasp + 2 rings), and they also sell the hardware alone. So you can buy the knotting cord separately if you have instructions to follow. You’ll need a small screwdriver (for prying) and some patience.

Here’s the hardware at Esslinger, and they probably have cord, too.

I found the instructions. They’re even more detailed than a few years ago! Love that company, haha!

How to resize/repair cord watch bands

I don’t work for them, I promise. I’ve bought good tools and parts from them, though.



GlasIsGreen said:


> And just so I understand correctly: Are you saying the hardware on those Esslinger straps opens up sufficiently easily, so as to replace the original cords with the Chinese knitting cord in a colour of one's choice? (I am thinking the answer might be in the video, but alas my internet is not cooperating.)


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> Yes, that’s exactly it. ..you can buy the knotting cord separately if you have instructions to follow. You’ll need a small screwdriver (for prying) and some patience...


Okay! This is very much happening. 

I am not in the US, so it will take a while (friends will be visiting later this summer, so I may do it that way rather than risking postage - I've had terrible luck lately with parcels from the US). I am not in a hurry though, and the delay will give me time to consider what colour cord I might want. Thinking seafoam or lavender... something 'dressy' and pastel. Or who knows, I may just end up sticking with black. 

Will update this thread once the project is underway. There must be others out there looking for cocktail watch straps who might find all of this useful.

Thanks so much to everyone for helping me out!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

The cord is very inexpensive. You can have multiple colors! I just realized that I could put some of my little watches on colorful cord. 

I hope you’re able to source the things you need without any problems except waiting. 

I do love to see these beautiful small watches being worn and loved. The big watches are so fashionable, but the tiny movements in the 20th c. ladies watches are an engineering/physics delight. 

Please update us if you would like!



GlasIsGreen said:


> Okay! This is very much happening.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> I do love to see these beautiful small watches being worn and loved. The big watches are so fashionable, but the tiny movements in the 20th c. ladies watches are an engineering/physics delight.


That's how I feel about it too. With the current trend toward larger and larger sizes, it's almost as if we are moving back toward pocket watch territory! Not that there is anything wrong with pocket watches; I own one from the 1910s that still functions wonderfully... but to me there is an element of the magical in the teeny sparkly mechanical cocktail watch.


----------



## Yachtmistress (Dec 13, 2021)

GlasIsGreen said:


> That's how I feel about it too. With the current trend toward larger and larger sizes, it's almost as if we are moving back toward pocket watch territory! Not that there is anything wrong with pocket watches; I own one from the 1910s that still functions wonderfully... but to me there is an element of the magical in the teeny sparkly mechanical cocktail watch.


Agree. I have a little dainty Deco Gruen on a black cord that we belonged to my husband‘s great-grandmother. I’ve worn it a couple of times to formal events. Ladies‘ cocktail watches from that era are special.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Yachtmistress said:


> Agree. I have a little dainty Deco Gruen on a black cord that we belonged to my husband‘s great-grandmother. I’ve worn it a couple of times to formal events. Ladies‘ cocktail watches from that era are special.


How wonderful. I wore mine when I had my daughter (well not literally at the exact moment; they made me take it off - but I mean, at the maternity ward before and after the main event). Hence the sentimental value. 

So cool to see that others here own and wear cocktail watches!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Update, @otempora -
‘Tis done!

I need to get out my camera &macro lens and take proper photos, but sadly work is really eating into my watch photography time these days.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful little watch. I think cordette bands are elegant and let the beauty of a fine watch stand out. Opinion confirmed! Wear it in good health!



GlasIsGreen said:


> Update, @otempora -
> ‘Tis done!
> 
> I need to get out my camera &macro lens and take proper photos, but sadly work is really eating into my watch photography time these days.
> ...


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Updating with some better photos and some additional info, for anyone interested!

If you are in the UK or Ireland, Redroosteruk on Etsy sells these:








Cordette Buttefly Watch Strap Black Leather Steel or Gold - Etsy Ireland


This Watches item by Redroosteruk has 101 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 20 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com




(I have no affiliation with the seller or product, other than having bought it.)

The cords are leather, and exactly 2mm in diameter. I had to force them through the lug openings, but they did fit. The hardware is easy to operate and does not require special tools to release the cords; you can use an ordinary sewing needle or safety pin. I used household scissors to cut the cords to size and it was no problem.

The gold-plated hardware (there is also a steel version) is a reasonably good match to the vintage gold-plating on my watch, as you can see in the photos. If you examine it very critically, the strap hardware is a tad more yellow, but this isn't noticeable unless you deliberately look for a difference.

I can see that Redroosteruk sells a variety of watch and strap components, so I suspect they would be open to selling just the hardware if anyone wants to DIY with Chinese knotting cords in custom colours, as suggested by *otempora*. I will probably do that at some point in future, but for now I am actually quite pleased with the traditional black and will keep it as-is for a while!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

This thread was a joy to read! Thanks!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Thank you, @KCZ and @schumway !


----------

